# A Day Late?



## sawhorseray

There was an old man who lived by a forest. As he grew older and older, he started losing his hair, until one day, on his deathbed, he was completely bald. That day, he called his children to a meeting...
He said, "Look at my hair. It used to be so magnificent, but it's completely gone now. My hair can't be saved. But look outside at the forest. It's such a lovely forest with so many trees, but sooner or later they'll all be cut down and this forest will look as bald as my hair."
"What I want you to do..." the man continued. "Is, every time a tree is cut down or dies, plant a new one in my memory. Tell your descendants to do the same. It shall be our family's duty to keep this forest strong."
So they did.
Each time the forest lost a tree, the children replanted one, and so did their children, and their children after them.
And for centuries, the forest remained as lush and pretty as it once was, all because of one man and his re-seeding heirline.
****Groan now or groan later. You will groan!


----------



## HalfSmoked

HAhaha great I like the mini pumpkins and a lot more.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker

All good but I agree Warren the pumpkins maybe the best LOL


----------



## Brokenhandle

Thanks Ray! Had to say the farm sign is my favorite... maybe not funny but sure is true!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard

Good ones. Although you throw those candy corns in with some salted peanuts it taste like a Payday candy bar.
Jim


----------



## chilerelleno

JLeonard said:


> Good ones. Although you throw those candy corns in with some salted peanuts it taste like a Payday candy bar.
> Jim


It's true, that combo really does taste like a Payday.


----------



## bauchjw

Great laugh! I’m not big on dog costumes, but I was guffawing over the dog carrying the beer!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Some of the best yet! The kid on the Big Wheel with a gun. That was my old neighborhood. Additionally on any Fall afternoon or weekend, you could see a couple of 15 year olds, walking through the neighborhood with Shot Guns. If anyone said Anything, it was, " Good luck Hunting..."...JJ


----------



## bauchjw

chef jimmyj said:


> Some of the best yet! The kid on the Big Wheel with a gun. That was my old neighborhood. Additionally on any Fall afternoon or weekend, you could see a couple of 15 year olds, walking through the neighborhood with Shot Guns. If anyone said Anything, it was, " Good luck Hunting..."...JJ


Yes! My friends and I would walk down Main Street with our shotguns to hunt on the river. When we were old enough to drive we’d take our guns to school after we hunted before class!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Some real good ones there Ray!

Sue and I had a good belly laugh or two.

Big Like!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Ray and 912 for the likes I appreciate them.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615

Those were all really good, Ray.  Lots of LOL'ing!    The Wrench, Drunk Monkey and the Hearing Aid were hilarious.  Thanks again for these.  Great start to the weekend.


----------



## GATOR240

Loved them!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> Great laugh! I’m not big on dog costumes, but I was guffawing over the dog carrying the beer!




Exactly!!
Love That one !!

Another Great Batch, Ray!!
Thanks,

Bear


----------



## foamheart

bauchjw said:


> Yes! My friends and I would walk down Main Street with our shotguns to hunt on the river. When we were old enough to drive we’d take our guns to school after we hunted before class!



My nephew just bought a new double cab pickup, I asked him if he really thought he could reach the gun, in the gun rack, from the drivers seat.


----------



## smokeymose

chef jimmyj said:


> Some of the best yet! The kid on the Big Wheel with a gun. That was my old neighborhood. Additionally on any Fall afternoon or weekend, you could see a couple of 15 year olds, walking through the neighborhood with Shot Guns. If anyone said Anything, it was, " Good luck Hunting..."...JJ


Yeah, things were a little different then. 
I remember at 14 - 15 I could get .22 ammo and shotgun shells at the Western Auto in town no questions asked.
A country market (called a convenience store nowadays) would sell shotgun shells singly to us.
Got most of my rabbits in my teens.
This was small town Indiana in the 60s....


----------



## foamheart

smokeymose said:


> Yeah, things were a little different then.
> I remember at 14 - 15 I could get .22 ammo and shotgun shells at the Western Auto in town no questions asked.
> A country market (called a convenience store nowadays) would sell shotgun shells singly to us.
> Got most of my rabbits in my teens.
> This was small town Indiana in the 60s....



Western Auto and the Sear Robuck catalog. Didn't know anywhere else to shop.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokeymose said:


> Yeah, things were a little different then.
> I remember at 14 - 15 I could get .22 ammo and shotgun shells at the Western Auto in town no questions asked.
> A country market (called a convenience store nowadays) would sell shotgun shells singly to us.
> Got most of my rabbits in my teens.
> This was small town Indiana in the 60s....




In PA, back in my day, I could buy any Ammo' when I was a Kid.
However PA Hunting rules said age 12-13 must be accompanied by a "Parent or Guardian" when hunting.
And Age 14-15 must be accompanied by an "Adult".
Couldn't Hunt alone until 16 years of age.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose

Bearcarver said:


> In PA, back in my day, I could buy any Ammo' when I was a Kid.
> However PA Hunting rules said age 12-13 must be accompanied by a "Parent or Guardian" when hunting.
> And Age 14-15 must be accompanied by an "Adult".
> Couldn't Hunt alone until 16 years of age.
> 
> Bear


They probably had the same rules here but no one paid a lot of attention. We were out in the country.
I didn't do any "hunting" until I was 16 or so anyway. Just killed a lot of tin cans....


----------



## smokeymose

foamheart said:


> Western Auto and the Sear Robuck catalog. Didn't know anywhere else to shop.


Yep. We actually had a Sears Roebuck store, too. Other than groceries if you couldn't find it at those 2 stores you didn't really need it.


----------



## GaryHibbert

This is probably your best batch of jokes yet, Ray.  You'll be hard pressed to beat them.
Gary


----------



## bigfurmn

"Stop coming to my house"


----------



## noboundaries

Real Men Eat Quickie!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like foamy I appreciate it.

Warren


----------

